# The Shiny Hunters Club!



## Chopsuey (Apr 12, 2010)

So basically, this is where you go if you obsess over shinies, doing anything to get them, chaining, days of hunting, soft-resetting, ect. You can talk about shinies you have, shinies you like, and shinies you are currently hunting. Me? I own nine species of shinies, which isn't great, but it's not bad. I have a shiny Machamp, Machop, (It was funny, I chained Machop, then I walked off and a shiny Machoke appeared) Cyndaquil, now Typhlosion, (A gift from a friend using the masuda method) Aggron, Zubat, Tentacruel, Pichu, Beedrill and Mew. (I got the Mew off of the 'Youtube Black market of Pokemon trading. It isn't legit but...) 

I'm currently trying to nab a shiny Hoothoot or Noctowl with a Hasty nature, so in competitive battling I can have him Tailwind to really get his speed up, then be annoying with Hypnosis and Dream Eater.

 I also am hunting a Shiny Gastly, because I wouold love a shiny Gengar, and my friend wants one, so I'd clone it and give one to her also. 

Last but not least, Geodude. I need a shiny Rock-Type on my team, other than Crimson. (The Aggron) Plus I like the yellowish color!

Member list:

President Who is getting beat by other members

-Me (9 shinies... D:)

Members

-Cryptica (16 shinies)
-Darksong (21 shinies)
-Full Metal Cookies (31 shinies)


----------



## Darksong (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to join, please! I'm definitely a shiny hunter. 
Spring break was fun because I found a shiny Marill with the PokéRadar. It was inspired by a song...

I've seen a lot of shiny Pokémon but am currently in possession of 19 different shiny Pokémon. They are: Luxio, Sandslash, Bellossom, Beautifly, Slugma, Glameow, Mightyena, Mightyena, Victreebel, Hypno, Granbull, Vulpix, Froslass, Meowth, Persian, Smeargle, Crobat, Marowak, Staravia, Nidoran F, Sneasel and Marill. Yes, I listed Mightyena twice because I have two.

Almost all are nicknamed.

(Nefertiti) Luxio [F] - Randomly encountered in Diamond.

Sandslash [M] - Randomly encountered in LeafGreen.

(Violet) Bellossom [F] - Chained in Platinum; also the first Bellossom I've ever owned.

(Speedy) Beautifly [F] - Chained in Platinum; my first PokéRadar shiny.

Slugma [F] - Gotten from GTS. Supposedly randomly encountered in Hoenn.

(Rosie) Glameow [F] - Chained in my sister's Pearl and traded over. I still need to evolve her.

(Yuukimaru) Mightyena [M] - Chained arduously in Platinum. Named for his Bashful nature, to be ironic.

(Sei [pronounced SHAY] Beauty) Mightyena [F] - Chained arduously in Platinum. Named after a shiny Poochyena I randomly encountered in one of my first files in Emerald, then deleted.

Victreebel [M] - Chained in Platinum, because I once had a shiny Bellsprout in LeafGreen but deleted that one as well.

(NillaRawst) Hypno [M] - Chained in Platinum during a swarm. Named for the fact that his mane reminds me of vanilla, and his color reminds me of strawberry.

(Hana) Granbull [F] - Chained in Platinum during a swarm. My first Granbull. Originally named Videl, but that was changed later on.

(Star Song) Vulpix [F] - Chained in Platinum. 

(Videl) Froslass [F] - Randomly encountered in Platinum. Yes, it is only possible to encounter Snorunt with the PokéRadar in Platinum. However, the patch that I went into didn't sparkle, even though the Snorunt it contained was shiny. Lucky me! :P

(Amethyst) Meowth [F] - Chained in Platinum while I was looking for a male Meowth. Named for a Pokésona prototype.

(Odd) Persian [M] - Chained in Platinum. Named after the Code Lyoko character.

(Sai) Smeargle [M] - Chained in Platinum. Named after a Naruto character who is a great artist.

(Shinkokyuu) Crobat [F] - Randomly encountered in Ruby as a Golbat while I was training in Victory Road, and is named after my favorite song at the time. Ironically, I was discussing the possible finding of a shiny Hariyama and it Whirlwinding me away with my sister at the time. When I saw her, I thought the light was just weird...

(Kimimaro) Marowak [M] - Randomly encountered in LeafGreen. Unfortunately, he's Timid, which spurs me to find another shiny Cubone for my sister.

(Bulma) Staravia [F] - Accidentally found with the PokéRadar while effort training my shiny Froslass. Obtained as the 9th Staravia in the chain.

(Samui) Nidoran [F] - Bred using the Masuda Method in Platinum as part of a shiny hunt. I still need to evolve her. Named for a pretty cool Naruto character.

(#18) Sneasel [F] - Chained in Platinum. Although the actual Pokémon of the namesake was recently changed, I don't rename her. I actually stayed up pretty late to get her because I'd been 
searching for five days, and I was annoyed that my sister got a shiny Ariados within a couple of hours of chaining.

Marill [F] - Chained over vacation in Platinum.

*EDIT:* (Mizuki) Caterpie [M] - Randomly encountered in Ilex Forest during my second playthrough in HeartGold. He's slowing down my shiny hunt! ;~;

I'm currently procrastinating on an Articuno shiny hunt with soft resets.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 15, 2010)

Luxio isn't a rare find but Froslass? That... is... awesome. I only started chaining a couple months ago, and with HG/SS and such, I'm slacking off... ^_^, Well, I'm now soft-resetting for a shiny Lugia--currently at 132 soft-resets. 

Thanks for joining! I...though morre people 'round here were shiny hunters...


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll join, sure. I tend to get REALLY lucky with bred eggs hatching shiny. Lessie, my shinies...

[Alphonse] Meowth (M) - Random encounter while Raikou-hunting in SS. 

[Roy] Charizard (M) - Bred in Pearl. He has a Serious nature, tehehe. *nerd*

[Trisha] Persian (F) - Bred in Emerald when I was breeding for a female Meowth to breed an Assist Meowth. My second shiny, and one of my favourites.

[Splinter] Pupitar (M) - Yet again, bred in Pearl. He was in one of my spare eggs after breeding a Larvitar for a friend. EV training him.

[Othello] Abra (M) - Bred in Pearl only two days after Splinter!

Roserade (M) - GTS Shiny; looks pretty legit.

[Japanese Characters] Kingdra (F) - GTS again. Pretty Legit looking as well.

[Lunaa] Cresselia (F) - Encountered in my old Diamond file.

[Rift] Riolu (M) - Bred in Diamond. Planning on trading him to my gf as a gift.

[Peeps] Chatot (M) - Random Encounter in Pearl

[Baby] Jolteon (M) - Chained in Pearl. Timid nature; planning on renaming him as I have a female Vappy OC with the same name.

[Miin] Bibarel (M) - Bred in Diamond

Ninjask (M) - Random Encounter; apparently when you evolve a Nincada that's shiny, the Shedinja AND Ninjask are shiny!

Shedinja (X) - See above

(Shimmer) Latias (F) - Sapphire encounter!

[Japanese Characters] Lugia (X) - Looks pretty legit. From the GTS.

[Sputnik] Metagross (X) - Chained in Diamond. GFGFAHGDS I HATE BELDUM CHAINING.

[Kate] Purugly (F) - Random Pearl encounter.

[Jor] Garchomp (F) - Random encounter in Diamond. Was the first one I saw too!

[Red] Gyarados (M) - Random fishing in Pearl

[Bead] Flareon (M) - Chained in Pearl

[Needle] Salamence (F) - I forget how I got her, but it was apparently in my Pearl

[Starblast] Deoxys (X) - GTS. pretty sure it's hacked.

[Pink] Quagsire (F) - Random Diamond encounter

[Amara] Crobat (F) - My first shiny; caught in FireRed in Cerulean Cave.

Medicham (F) - I think I traded for this but I dunno from who :C

[Sparkle] Marill (F) - GREAT MARSH I HATE YOU.

[Windstar] Staravia (M) - SEE ABOVE.

[Zarin] Espeon (M) - Chained in Pearl.

[Rinna] Umbreon (F) - Bred in Pearl but now she's in my Platinum which I CANNOT FIND.

Er well i think that's it?


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 15, 2010)

0_0 HOLY CRAP. Girlfriend...? But... you're a girl... 0_o


----------



## Autumn (Apr 15, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> 0_0 HOLY CRAP. Girlfriend...? But... you're a girl... 0_o


Your point being?

(nothing else to contribute but that post bugged me)


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 15, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> Your point being?
> 
> (nothing else to contribute but that post bugged me)


I don't have a problem with it... it just seemed a bit weird at the time. Don't worry, I'm sober now.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm joining too. I shiny hunt as well, but it's going slowly lately because I paused a shiny Snorlax hunt on Fire Red so that I could reset for Suicune on Soul Silver.

I have 16 shinies right now, which are listed below. All except Takibi were chained in Platinum (Takibi's from Pearl).

[Takibi] Houndoom (M) - Found in the first patch of the chain, which didn't even sparkle. I was quite surprised by his appearance. Of course, the chain broke right after.

[Marina] Phanpy (F) - First ever chained shiny, other than Takibi. She's at level 45, but I really don't want her to evolve, so I'm keeping her as is.

[Happy] Dunsparce (F) - Second chained shiny, 23rd in the chain. I like how she's pink, and even better, she's a a DUNSPARCE. :D

[Konan] Snover (F) - Found in the same day as some other shiny (I can't remember which one it is).

[Mango] Geodude (F) - Chained because I once found a shiny Geodude in fire red, but it asploded on me before I could catch it D:

[Blueberry] Electrode

Shinx (M) - I can't remember why in the world I decided to chain this thing.

[Frieza] Metagross - I actually found a shiny Beldum before this one, but I didn't know that it had a _catch rate of 3_ at that time, so I failed to catch it. I had to borrow a cloned Master Ball from my sister for this one.

[Sable] Zigzagoon (F) - Because Zigzagoon is adorable.

[Good] Chansey (F) - Because I kept failing to catch her and then saying "This Chansey is good!"

[Videl] Staravia (F) - Found randomly while EV training my ironically shiny Machoke. And on the way back from vacation.

[Arashi] Roselia (M)

[Nagarboshi] Cleffa (F) - The "e" doesn't fit.

[Rosethorn] Ariados (F) - I dreamt I found a shiny Ariados in some game with really tough Pokemon on the first route, so...

[Jet] Magneton - Magneton kick.

[Nobility] Pidgeotto (M) - Because I also found a shiny Pidgey in Fire Red, but I had no idea what shinies were yet, so I thought it was sick because of the green color. I ran away, bought a potion from the nearest Mart, and tried to look for it again xP

Aaand I have a non-shiny Marowak in the Shinies box :P


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 22, 2010)

Heeeey. Someone else has a shiny Machoke! (Er... mine's a Machamp now)

I'm mad. A couple days ago I had a chain of Zigzagoon, and the shiny patch was directly above me, three spaces. But I didn't notice a patch shook right above me. Stupid broken chain.

Thanks for joining. Now... I better start hunting again because the president should be in the top half of the members... and I'm in last...


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 22, 2010)

In shiny news! I traded my Shedinja to Zora for a shiny Eevee (which I promptly evolved to Leafeon) named Yotsuba~ She's cute.


----------



## Darksong (Apr 25, 2010)

Cryptica has a shiny Machamp too, but she accidentally missed him. His name is DingFoot, thanks to the fact that I kept hitting my foot on the side of the pool at the hotel at which we were staying and that was what I would say whenever I did so. 

He had an original name, but I can't remember what it was...

I wish I could get started on my Articuno resetting again. I just need to go on Serebii to get the number of resets, then put the number in my signature here so I don't lose track... I need to get it by July 3rd

EDIT: I just found a shiny Caterpie when playing through Ilex Forest! D:
I'm happy because Caterpie is adorable, but I'm REALLY frustrated because I was just about to start resetting for Articuno! I KNEW I should have!

D: :D D: :D
His name is Mizuki, and he has a quirky nature and often dozes off. ;~;
I decided not to evolve him so I could rule the world with a Caterpie. XD

The odd thing is, I jinxed it AGAIN. My togepi hatched and these were my thoughts:
_Is it going to be shiny? ... Nope. It's only a one in 1872 chance. ... But it does happen._
The next Pokemon I run into is a shiny Caterpie.

And that adds on a few months to my Articuno resets. D:

I keep having mood swings about Mizuki. I was just sad and now I'm really happy...


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

ill join, because i have a TON of shinies... Litreally.


----------

